#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Is your Ring tone says who Are??

## Assassin

Everyone of us like to have different and unique ringtones for our mobile, Some people have unique tone for each person. Some researches said that the ring tone describes our character, mention your ringtones here...

My common ringtone is....

----------


## Lorraine

> Everyone of us like to have different and unique ringtones for our mobile, Some people have unique tone for each person. Some researches said that the ring tone describes our character, mention your ringtones here...
> 
> My common ringtone is....



Sometimes it may be happen. beacuse of that reason before setting a song as my ringing tone I am finding more and more details on that. Then make it as the tone.

----------


## Shana

> Everyone of us like to have different and unique ringtones for our mobile, Some people have unique tone for each person. Some researches said that the ring tone describes our character, mention your ringtones here...
> 
> My common ringtone is....


I don't think so.. Ringtones reflect the moods for me. I just have a veena instrumental as my tone!

----------


## Assassin

> Sometimes it may be happen. beacuse of that reason before setting a song as my ringing tone I am finding more and more details on that. Then make it as the tone.


That's fine, some tones grabs attention of others. Tell me about your current ring tone that you are using right now.

----------


## Assassin

> I don't think so.. Ringtones reflect the moods for me. I just have a veena instrumental as my tone!


Psychologically it defines the people who love classic sounds may seem like smart people, who have a taste for the good things in life. They can be very intelligent and elitist, with higher goals. Really I don't know whether your character matches with these qualities.

----------

